# Free tugboat plans



## richo

I only joined yesterday and I thought I would give some free plan leads.

john-tom.com
freeshipplans.com
plans.rcmodell.hu/scaleboat

These are a few of model ship/boat/tug plans available
at free model ship plans.com so, have a look and see what's out there.
At the moment I have a museum scale "Bismarck" and a county class destroyer on the slipways and love searching for model plans.


----------

